# Hurghada & servicing ac units



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi all - does anyone know of a reputable AC place for servicing them. I think we are being ripped off with the developer and so many owners are looking around for quotes. any tel phone numbers please?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

only tried and tested companies by our regulars and no advertisers please!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry I'm not much of an expert on Hurghada... but have you tried going back to the company who made it?

A quick search in Yellow Pages brings up a few results:

Air Conditioning Red Sea (including Hurghada), Hurghada, Egypt | (1) | Yellow.com.eg

Or, if all else fails try going to the estate agency you bought the property from and you'll probably find they have some deals with suppliers or someone that can help.


----------



## Leavingcairo (Jul 8, 2010)

Most ACs come with a guarantee, I have a 5 year guarantee with mine - so in the first instance contact the manufacturer if you can.

Otherwise definitely best to go with someone that has been recommended locally to avoid being ripped off.


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

the AC units are York and we are aware they come with at least a 5 year guarantee. Unfortunately, the developer says there are no guarantees with them as the first 12 months has now expired. when we try to explain there should be many years of guarantee left on the ACs, they do not appear to understand what we are saying? what has also been said by others, is that the developer bought them second hand in large numbers.
Any advice for honoring a 5 year guarantee - does blame lie with the developer or YORK? thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

flossy207 said:


> the AC units are York and we are aware they come with at least a 5 year guarantee. Unfortunately, the developer says there are no guarantees with them as the first 12 months has now expired. when we try to explain there should be many years of guarantee left on the ACs, they do not appear to understand what we are saying? what has also been said by others, is that the developer bought them second hand in large numbers.
> Any advice for honoring a 5 year guarantee - does blame lie with the developer or YORK? thanks



Hi

Of course they understand they just choose to ignore the problem.
Sadly you will find out that a guarantee here is worthless and to the rumour they are second hand units well that comes as no surprise.

maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

flossy207 said:


> the AC units are York and we are aware they come with at least a 5 year guarantee. Unfortunately, the developer says there are no guarantees with them as the first 12 months has now expired. when we try to explain there should be many years of guarantee left on the ACs, they do not appear to understand what we are saying? what has also been said by others, is that the developer bought them second hand in large numbers.
> Any advice for honoring a 5 year guarantee - does blame lie with the developer or YORK? thanks



Hi,

What was the agreement you had with the developer? If it was to supply a unit including air con, and this is what they have done, then as much as I hate to say it there is probably not much you can do (and the units probably are second hand). If on the other hand there ware details mentioned, like brand new units, or guarantees, then you can do something. If the developer only guaranteed it for a year though and that has passed, again you're on your own (although, like MS said, the manufacturers guarantee probably wouldn't have meant much anyway, they usually find a way to tell you the fault isn't covered).

In any case, I don't think YORK are at fault here.

I just hope this is the biggest problem you have had with the developer given the scale of some other developments around.


----------



## Leavingcairo (Jul 8, 2010)

Also, you may be required to show proof of purchase if you contact the company.

The best option may be to find a reputable engineer via word of mouth.

As a long shot, if you have a serial number you may be able to contact York directly and they may be able to say how old the unit is (as i said though its a long shot).

I recently had a problem with my fridge and i contacted the company after i found the receipt (olympic group), they came out and fixed my fridge (had a problem with fan not working) and charged me LE114, the only paper they wanted was a warantee card (witch had no details on it i.e. date of sale etc was blank).

good luck


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, the developer is obviously a [email protected]$$ in your case, so if you paid cash, then there's nothing you can do..........But if you're still paying payments, then put it on hold till the problem's solved..........That would do magic, specially if the rest of the owners that are looking around for quotes did the same.........

Sharp and/or Carrier are my personal favorites when it comes to a/c's in here......But obviously you didn't have much of a choice as it sounds like they came with the place.....

As Sam said, hope it's your biggest problem with the [email protected]$$£$....

Enjoy your time in here


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks everyone for the info. The sad/cheeky thing is they gave us the bookets and guarantee cards for the small electrical items like the iron, fridge etc but no operating book for the AC and NO guarantee card. The developer is becoming a joke in hurghada.


----------

